# Apology to Anyone I May Have Offended



## Darrin Drader (Oct 12, 2003)

So, regarding a certain poll I posted that was quickly shut down, I apologize if I offended anyone by it. It was clearly meant as a joke and I tried to set myself up as the butt of it, but I do understand that not everyone may have been pleased to be listed and I apologize for any hurt feelings that may have resulted. My issue really had nothing to do with anyone on that list and I think my point has been made now. 

Moderators, please feel free to shut this thread down if you feel it necessary. I've said my peace.


----------



## Berandor (Oct 12, 2003)

In order to pay penance for what you did, change your username.

I always think I'm looking at one of my posts at first...



Berandor


----------



## hong (Oct 12, 2003)

Honestly, what I'm most offended by is how you didn't include me.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 12, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> Honestly, what I'm most offended by is how you didn't include me.




Yeah, what's up with _that_?

Thanks for the apology, Darrin. It's appreciated.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, what I'm offended by is that I missed all the fuss.  I don't suppose it would be kosher for someone to link to this thread here?  No, I thought not.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 12, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Well, what I'm offended by is that I missed all the fuss.  I don't suppose it would be kosher for someone to link to this thread here?  No, I thought not.



Since I don't keep kosher, here you go.  It's still on page one of the Meta board--just look for the locked thread.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 12, 2003)

You shut your stupid little mouth, Baraendur.  I'll let you know when I'm offended.



[As though I needed to say it....     ]


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 12, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> You shut your stupid little mouth, Baraendur.  I'll let you know when I'm offended.




Oh, I meant everyone except for you.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 13, 2003)

I aplogize to everyone I have offending, am offending and will be offending.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 13, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Oh, I meant everyone except for you.




That's better.

You and what army, Darrin?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 13, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I aplogize to everyone I have offending, am offending and will be offending.




I need to add that to my signature. It would really save me a lot of time around here.



			
				Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> You and what army, Darrin?




Haven't you used that line on me before? Come up with something more original.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2003)

Heh heh.  I think everyone got the joke that was included.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 13, 2003)

Darrin,

I think everyone got the joke.  Still, your apology was a noble gesture on your part.  (Let's noe mention any gestures that might offend Eric's Grandmother.)


----------



## jdavis (Oct 13, 2003)

I would like to offend everyone I'm apologizing too.....

I was just offended that I only got one vote. Thanks a pantload.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 13, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> I would like to offend everyone I'm apologizing too.....
> 
> I was just offended that I only got one vote. Thanks a pantload.



At least you made the list!  

I'm am at least 57% post-consumer obnoxious content; I should definitely have been listed!


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 14, 2003)

it was obviously not for grandma consumption and not within the spirit of the boards.

 as on of the named obnoxious i found it hilarious, but i knew it would not last.  

 sadly i only discovered it after it was locked, or i would have voted for myself...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 14, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Haven't you used that line on me before? Come up with something more original.




What the hell are you and your army talking about?  I made that up yesterday.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 14, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> At least you made the list!
> 
> I'm am at least 57% post-consumer obnoxious content; I should definitely have been listed!



 Clearly something that could have been rectified in errata. 

Of course I don't support dead product lines and since the poll was closed, this product lacks all customer support and/or product replacement. I appreciate your understanding in this matter.



			
				Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> I made that up yesterday.




Aren't you aware that taking credit for another person's turn-of-phrase is the same as plagiarism? My army and I could arrest you for that.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 14, 2003)

*taps foot*


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 14, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *taps foot*




 *starts shaking can of dried beans in time with art q's tapping foot and singing oma homa oma homa oma homa..*


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Oct 14, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Darrin,
> 
> I think everyone got the joke.  Still, your apology was a noble gesture on your part.






Ditto. 

And Why wasn't *I* on the poll. Surely, I've annoyed a fair number of people in my day...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah I saw it but didn't get to vote...  Nor was I sure to be happy or sad when I didn't see my name listed...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 15, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Clearly something that could have been rectified in errata.




H-heh heh.  He said "rectified."


----------



## Berandor (Oct 15, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Ditto.
> 
> And Why wasn't *I* on the poll. Surely, I've annoyed a fair number of people in my day...



 You, Djeda?
Now way!



Just kidding, I promise!


----------



## jdavis (Oct 15, 2003)

Maybe we need a "who's got the best witty banter" thread. It would be less offensive and everybody could vote for me.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 15, 2003)

Good idea.

...now if only my doppleganger would choose another form.


----------

